# I wonder if we will get any?



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I am taking my brother's in law in the morning to this pond. It is the first time waterfowling for one of them and the second for the other.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Can I come. J/k. If you tell me where it is I promise I will never go there! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
I hope you slay them. I really think you will have a good shoot. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm guessing you'll have a pretty good shot at getting on birds there. Nice find man... hope you guys shoot a bunch. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow!! Post a report!!! Any goals for the hunt all drakes of course but what else?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i hope you like them stinky divers!!! good luck


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Sitting here at my desk, no gun in hand, no birds in front of me, I say I am going to go for a 7 drake 7 species limit. We'll see how my goal sound in the morning with birds in the decoys. :mrgreen:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Quite a few scaup in there. Looks like about half or more.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Joel,
7 species drakes would be cool, but if you can go after the 7 drake ringneck limit. I think you can do it if you take your time!


DiverFreak


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't know they allowed hunting on the Kaysville ponds? :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I didn't know they allowed hunting on the Kaysville ponds? :mrgreen:


You just have to know the right people. 8)


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> Joel,
> 7 species drakes would be cool, but if you can go after the 7 drake ringneck limit. I think you can do it if you take your time!
> 
> DiverFreak


+1, I agree with DiverFreak.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Tex.....What you doing on the site? shouldn't you be working on those birds???????? :lol:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

So Draxler,
Inquiring minds want to know"Did You Get Any"?



DiverFreak


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, yes we did get some. 

The morning started out just as I imagined it would. A few minutes before shooting opened, the sky was blackened with incoming ducks. At first we had so many birds around we couldn't decide which to shoot at. We had birds in the decoys, more hovering over them and several flocks wanting in. It was one of the coolest experiences of my life. Once shooting hours opened it was game on and we opened on a flock of gadwall. I was the only one getting a bird and I dropped my drake gaddy. The madness that followed can be summed up in three simple words. No will power. I couldn't resist shooting and as I called the shot on the next group of gadwall, I pulled my second triple and they were the only three ducks to drop out of the group. It was at that moment that I was truely worried that my hunt would be over in the first 15 minutes. So I sat back and just called ducks. The guys I was with bagged a great drake blue bill, two drake mallards, one hen mallard, a drake wigeon, one hen golden eye and two drake ring necks. Things slowed a little so I made a run for it to play bird dog. Then the snow came. It dumped and dumped and the birds stopped flying. We waited for more birds to come but they were few and far between. When they did start in they wouldn't finish. I assume it was because our decoys had 3-4 inches of snow on them. We went out and dunked the deeks to see if that would help but they were covered back up in no time flat. We dunked them about every 5 minutes but it didn't seem to work any better. We were ready to call it a day when a flock of 7 drake spoonies dropped in. We dropped 6 of the 7. We decided to call it quits as we were all covered in snow, sopping wet and the birds just weren't flying. So we picked up and came home. We bagged 15 birds total and had a great time doing it. We'll have to let things rest for a couple weeks since my wife is having knee surgery on Tuesday. As soon as she is well enough for me to leave her alone with the kids again I will give it another go.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like a great day and the ducks are here.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great day did you get any pictures you could post?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Size Matters said:


> Sounds like you had a great day did you get any pictures you could post?


Sorry I didn't break out the camera. It was snowing so hard when we called it quits I just wanted to get my stuff loaded and get out of the weather.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

donttreadonme said:


> The madness that followed can be summed up in three simple words. No will power.


I hear ya on the will power my good freind..........I owe the hen fund some more money from this weekend....Glad to hear ya got in on the birds and pulling a tripple that is just plain sharp shooting!! good on ya!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

> I pulled my second triple and they were the only three ducks to drop out of the group.


ya but the real test is can you shoot 6 in 3 shots??? you just need the right flock of buffies to come over you all stacked up on top each other to do that 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

"_No will power_"... :lol:

Nice shoot Joel, any "trophys"?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> "_No will power_"... :lol:
> 
> Nice shoot Joel, any "trophys"?


None for me. My brother in law shot a ringer that he is sending to Darin. He bought a mount from him last year at the DW banquet that he still hasn't used. We had a group of pinners with one amazing drake, that I have had my eye on for a week or more, that just wouldn't finish. If I can get him then he will be getting mounted for sure.


----------

